# Kochdaily Dalarn ab welchem Level



## norp (8. April 2009)

Hallo,
da die Nordischen Geüwrze irgendwie nie ausreichen wollte ich mir jetzt einen 2ten Koch hochziehen - der Char ist Level 60 und geskillt ist er ja schnell. Allerdings würde ich Vorfeld gerne erfahren, ab welchem Level man die Quest annehmen kann, allzuviel Leveln wollte ich den nämlich nicht mehr. Kann mir da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## Xergart (9. April 2009)

ich GLAUBE das lvl. ist egal (ansonsten würd ich spontan 65 sagen) und du brauchst bestimmt skill 375 dafür, mit lvl. 70 und skill 400 geht es definitiv.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. April 2009)

Also wenn, dann braucht man wenigstens L68 und nicht 65. In ganz Nordend kannst du keine Quest unter Level 68 annehmen.


----------



## shikki (12. April 2009)

der kochskill, den du brauchst, müsste 350 sein. ab 350 kannst du grossmeister werden und somit in nordrend kochquests annehmen.
was das level des charakters angeht, kann ich dazu nichts sagen, da mein zweitchar, den ich gewürze farmen lasse, auch schon 70 ist.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. April 2009)

Richtig ab 350 kannst du die nächste Stufe lernen. Ist ja bei jeden Beruf so. Aber wie schon gesagt kannst unter L68 keine Quests annehmen egal ob Kochquest oder normales Quest.


----------



## StepBack (12. April 2009)

Du brauchst den Skill 350 und min. ein Level von 68, da du sonst die Quest für das Rezept mit dem nordischem Eintopf, was du für die meisten Quests benötigt, noch nicht hast. Dies erhälst du aus der Startzone.


----------



## NeckbreakerMM (16. April 2009)

Aber seit 3.1. geht die Kochdaily nicht mehr mit Lowlvl, also so 73 oder so. Weil hatte bisher immer mit nem Twink die gemacht um paar mehr Gewürze zu bekomm. Seit gestern jedoch is die Kochdaily jedoch grau, also denke haben sie die Levelbeschränkung wohl etwas angehoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann jemand genau sagen ab welchem level das jetzt geht?


----------



## norp (19. April 2009)

Sie geht auf jeden Fall schon mit Level 66 und Skill 350, eben gemacht - daher nehme ich mal 65 als Grenze an, da es zu der Begrenzung für verarbeitende Berufe passt.

Eine neue Begrenzung scheint es nicht zu geben, würde mal eher sagen, daß die Quest verbuggt ist. Es geht tageweise mal nur mit Allianzchars und mal nur mit Hordlern unter Level 80. Scheint auch von Server zu Server nochmal unterschiedlich zu sein. Leider ist kein GM zu sprechen und ein entsprechender Thread im WoW Forum wird auch seitens der Blauen gewissentlich schon seit Tagen ignoriert.


----------



## shikki (19. April 2009)

ah, danke norp. du gibst mir wieder hoffnung. ich war am mittwoch sehr geknickt, als ich gesehen habe, dass die quest für meinen 70er krieger nun mit einem silbernen ausrufezeichen angezeigt wurde.


----------



## Zabass (20. April 2009)

Habe heute, 20.04.09,  wegen der Kochdaily mit nem GM Chaten können.
Dieser sagte mir, daß das mit der Kochdaily, also das man die auf einmal,
so ganz zufällig nach dem Patch 3.1, nur noch mit lvl 80 annehmen kann,
ein.... na, was meint ihr wohl?  ..... ein Fehler ist.... hahahahahah.

Aber er tröstete mich und sagte, daß die Juwe Daily, die ja auch plötzlich
nur noch mit 80 ging, schon gefixt sei und das er ziemlich zuversichtlich ist,
daß die Kochdaily auch bald wieder "richtig" funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Gruß
Zabass


----------



## norp (23. April 2009)

Mir hat der GM erzählt, daß eine der Kochdailies im Level angehoben wurde - von Fehler sagte der Depp rein garnix. Mittlerweile ist der Fehler wohl behoben und alle Kochquests können (wie es wohl in der Vergangenheit auch war) ab Level 65 und Kochskill 350 angenommen werden - heute 5x Senfwürstchen gemacht


----------



## Anduris (6. Juni 2009)

Auf jeden Fall geht es ab Skill 350 (ab da konnte ich sie annehmen)


----------

